# violence in the snow removal business



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

have you ever seen guys fist fight when an account gets taken away. i know a fat :angry: guy that threatens everyone in our area. any good violence stories?


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

I have never herd of anyone getting whooped in my area over just plowing. I have herd of guys getting their valve stems cut, 1 pin missing, plow-salter wires cut, & spark plug wires dis-organized. Nothing really to go to the hospital for!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

If that fat guy was in my area, he would het his ass kicked by a bunch of people. I'd like to meet this guy. Sounds like the only thing he's good for is ballast in the bed of my truck.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Fist fights over plowing? Nothing like that around here. In fact, I have the only ad out for plowing in this area.

As an illustration - last winter another guy I know who plows and I were standing around at the restaurant, talking. A guy walks up and asks if either of us plows snow and could we come and plow his driveway? I asked where and from what he told me, I guess either of us could have covered it. But it was in an area where he has more accounts than I did, so I asked if he wanted it. He did, so that was fine with me. Before that, he'd referred a potential customer in the same area to me, so it all works out.


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

Mick has hit the nail right on the head, If you do a good job and don't be greedy, good jobs in a close proximity will come in due time.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

margesimpson said:


> have you ever seen guys fist fight when an account gets taken away. i know a fat :angry: guy that threatens everyone in our area. any good violence stories?


How exactly is he threating other companies??


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

he said he would slap him in the neck or ear area. it was ugly - this dude is big, fat bald and can beat some ass :realmad: .. alot of us are just going to give up our accounts.. plus his dad is the president of the UAW :crying: around here - hes got more back than J-lo. its a big problem


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

This story is getting fishy,How can a guy for no apparent reson walk up to you slap you in the neck ears face whatever and get away with it.Has he ever done this to you? How old is this person?


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

must be a bunch of sissys in your area to let some big fat ass get away with that


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

PSDF350 said:


> must be a bunch of sissys in your area to let some big fat ass get away with that


 :redbounce LMAO!!!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

yea I got threatened by someone on the east side, he said he would slit my tires, probably some tweaker


----------



## Ripple (Aug 30, 2004)

:redbounce :redbounce 
ROFLwmm pumpkin: :bluebounc


----------



## RICHIE K (Jul 31, 2004)

IF THE FAT GUY PULLED THAT IN JERSEY, FURGETABOUTIT...... WE WOULD LEAVE HIM IN THE PINES...

RICHIE K

www.kulakandcompany.com :bluebounc


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a gun and a bat behind my seat.. Never had to pull either of them out.

I get along really well with all of the local guys. There are four different types of plowers:

1) Full-timers- like myself. This is how we make a living and its our only real source of income (other than odd jobs during the winter and for me lawn care in the summer). In my mind, we are the most respected because we put everything we own on the line everyday. We are almost always licensed/insured/have a DBA and pay taxes religiously.

2) Employees- plow full time for a company that is not your own. Around here they tend to brag and be cocky about what they run, when in fact, they own nothing and plow for someone else for $9.00 an hour.

3) Part-timers- usually working for extra money. tend to lowball and take jobs away from the people who depend on the money to make a living. Will do driveways for $8.00 and think they are making money. Not insured/licensed/have a DBA or pay taxes. This is usually the case but I do know some guys who work full time and plow part time and do a really good job  

4) A$$holes- the guys who will go out, collect $500 upfront for 30 customers and skip town. The guys who will undercut and undercut and keep lowering the price until they get the job. The guys who will try to hurt you if you take a job from them. etc.

In my eyes, those of the levels of respect that need to be given. If some fat guy whines about me taking an account from him he goes into #4. If I see him off the road in a ditch, I'm going to laugh and keep driving.. This is a free enterprise country, nobody can say this is my customer, this is yours. You don't own driveway rights until you have a contract!


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

quilitylawncare how do you find reliable people for 9 bucks an hour to plow. talk about lowballers.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't find anybody to plow. I'm solo during the winter as I like peace and quiet!

The guys around here that are driving trucks for a big company usually get $9-12 hour. These are company employees, not sub-contractors.

Yes, lowballing is probably more present here and in western/upstate NY than anywhere else. Almost every truck on the road, has a plow on it.. I don't know how some of the guys around here make any money at $6-9per driveway, but to each his own..

I know I'm making really good money whether it snows or not, so I'm all set


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

didn't mean to accuse you sorry about that. thought you were talking about subs.. but 9-12 bucks an hour to get up in the middle of the night to plow not me. thats why i own my own truck and plow for myself. i also like the solitude.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I also plow for myself. If someone wants me to help them, fine. But I'm not getting out my warm bed with the old lady for no less than $75.00/hr.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

PSDF350 said:


> didn't mean to accuse you sorry about that. thought you were talking about subs.. but 9-12 bucks an hour to get up in the middle of the night to plow not me. thats why i own my own truck and plow for myself. i also like the solitude.


No problem..

I wouldn't do it either but I guess alot of people work night shift for less than that and plowing isn't exactly hard labor (other than being up 3days straight at times) if your an employee..

happy plowing :waving:


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*gotta love it*

Gotta love it when they say "Well, so and so will do it for half of that" or "for $a lot less", I feel like smacking them and saying "Then WHY did YOU call ME?"

Gottalove it,and I like the statement about leaving them in the Pines!!!!!!!!!

As far as getting slapped in the neck????!!!!

I am not really sure, but if I were to be threatened that I was going to be slapped, ESPESCIALLY in the neck, I would,,,,,,,hmmmmmmm
Slap HIM in the neck first and .................
That was great, had a nice laugh while at the office reading this.,...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Did anybody happen to look at his\her signature line before responding seriously to this question?? His\her equipment list??????????


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

we feel helpless - he is a violent thug who rides harleys  and has tattoos :crying: 

his slaps to the ears have broken eardrums


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

my equipment is my life - its paid for your overfinanced liars


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I think my point has been made.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i didn't look. now i feel stupid for replying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Don't feel stupid, I'm just extremely cynical.  

You should see some of the posts from years back. Some guy was going to buy a Kenworth to plow driveways with. There was a kid with a 10' Frink on a Hummer, I can't even remember all the good ones anymore. There were a lot of good people that were taken in at first and then realized it. The funniest part was that some of them started arguing with the idiot that said he was going to do driveways with a KW.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

quess i learnd to pay closer attention.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

margesimpson said:


> we feel helpless - he is a violent thug who rides harleys  and has tattoos :crying:
> 
> his slaps to the ears have broken eardrums


LOL!! this is getting even better,now he breaks eardrums...Call your town the Pansies and the Fatman.. Don't tell me his name is Boss Hogg


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Margesimpson, why do you even post on this site? People are here to learn and give others knowledge, not make an ass out of themselves.  I can see why that fat ass beats on people with jerkoffs like you running around town bidding jobs on a 10 speed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

He did it to get a rise out of people like you, The Boss. if nobody would have responded, he would have just disappeared or he would have come up with some other ignorant post and still draw people in.

Just ignore him and actually think about someone's post like that before responding.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I know Mark, I just had to get it off my chest.  :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OK, I hope you feel better now. I prefer this myself.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Much better!!


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

1 truck and your getting tough now - lol


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

margesimpson said:


> my equipment is my life - its paid for your overfinanced liars


???

I have no debt on any of my equipment. As far as being called a liar... I've covered that before. BUT - What equipment?


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

margesimpson said:


> he said he would slap him in the neck or ear area. it was ugly - this dude is big, fat bald and can beat some ass :realmad: .. alot of us are just going to give up our accounts.. plus his dad is the president of the UAW :crying: around here - hes got more back than J-lo. its a big problem


Even though i don't believe the story what is the UAW?, this guy can't be too old if his father still works. That fat guy would have alredy been killed around here, but i can't imagine a story like that happening anyways, especially over snowplowing. Why are we the liars?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

United Auto Workers


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

JD PLOWER said:


> United Auto Workers


Figures, its too bad unions have to cause trouble, they are around for a good reason.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I know when I took over a contract for what is now my largest account there was almost an "altercation"...

It was my first plowable event for this customer. I get to the site and I saw another truck had started the job and had it about 1/3 done already. I asked who he was. He said this was his lot and to BACK OFF! I quickly produced a signed copy of the contract which I carry at all times. He ripped it out of my hands, studdied it for all of 2 seconds, crumpled it up and tossed it to the ground. He said "That don't mean sh**!" I calmly said to him that if he continues to plow the lot than I can't be held responsible for any damages done to his vehicle nor any damages done by his negligence. I then proceded to plow what was left of the lot. He sped over to my truck, got out of his truck, insisted I get out of my truck. I knew I could take this guy but to be on the safe side I stayed in my truck and started to call some of my subs to come out to my location. He started kicking my truck *A BIG BOZO NO NO* . I got out of the truck and called the cops. He pushed me a couple times and left. I really wanted to punch him square in the nose but I didn't. Coulda got real ugly. Cops never showed up. Go figure.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

You stayed Ultra Calm in that situation, i would have ran the guy over with my truck! At least you were the professional.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I would have went home and printed out the invoice and mailed it!

Let him work for free!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

TLS said:


> I would have went home and printed out the invoice and mailed it!
> 
> Let him work for free!


That's the same thing I was thinking!  Let him plow it and you get paid for doing nothing. payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'll go with that. Somebody wants to work for free at one of our lots, I'll let them have at it. I just check it to make sure it would be up to our standards when they're finished.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Actually, that is what I did do. I also told him after he threw a fit that I would not pay him for his time. I billed out the account and *I* was paid. I have had that account ever since and it has also grown into one of my largest accounts to date.


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

should have slapped him in the ear, thats what they do around these parts


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

margesimpson said:


> he said he would slap him in the neck or ear area. it was ugly - this dude is big, fat bald and can beat some ass :realmad: .. alot of us are just going to give up our accounts.. plus his dad is the president of the UAW :crying: around here - hes got more back than J-lo. its a big problem


Are you male or female? Just curious.


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

im a male.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

margesimpson said:


> im a male. why you need a date big boy?
> 
> lets get to brass tax - this is about extortion and intimidation in the snow removal business - its bad, even scary.
> 
> john kerry says he will address this if elected.. actually e wants to stop hurricanes and the common cold first, but he will stop vilence in the snow removal business.


Yes, I need a date.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Bolens, don't even waste your time with this loser. He's been reported....


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Bolens, don't even waste your time with this loser. He's been reported....


Thats what i have been waiting to hear


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

me too


----------



## margesimpson (Aug 28, 2003)

whoops, i mean why me!! :yow!:


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

you sure PJ isint just slapping you around while wearing a fat man suit with fake tatoos on it?


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*His Penalty*

One by one we all SLAP him in the NECK.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Plow Meister said:


> Actually, that is what I did do. I also told him after he threw a fit that I would not pay him for his time. I billed out the account and *I* was paid. I have had that account ever since and it has also grown into one of my largest accounts to date.


You should have gone to the coffee shop, picked up a donut and coffee for him. Then at the end of the year send him a 1099 for working as a subcontractor!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

crashz said:


> You should have gone to the coffee shop, picked up a donut and coffee for him. Then at the end of the year send him a 1099 for working as a subcontractor!


  Duh! Why didn't I think of that!


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Not much trouble in the plowing business, but in the lawn I have. Just today, some bone face started jumping on a patch of soil I raked out and planted grass seed on, and he pushed it with his feet. I chased that bone head down the road and if I see him again I'll punch his head in. :angry:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Plow Meister said:


> Duh! Why didn't I think of that!


Wouldn't you need name, address and SSAN?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Yea, you would. But... Since coffee and a donut would probably cost less than $600.00 it would be futile to go through the trouble.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Kind of like the account I lost to a guy who plows for haircuts?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I know a guy who plows for pizzas....


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

The Boss said:


> I know a guy who plows for pizzas....


nothing wrong with trading work for food, I do a chinese joint that takes 2 pushes and I get a coupon good for 2 quarts of gouk it is not a bad deal, I love chinese food so what the hell


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

I plowed a dominos in the past & they gave a small pizza & bread sticks. I thought it was a good trade! :waving: I didn't even have to slap anyone in the ear!!


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi I'm Scott Brown from Toledo 11. I like your site and will try to help out whenever possible.

I'm Scott Brown with your Toledo 11 Futurecast.


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

Why violence over some snow work? This sounds fishy, but comical.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Welcome scott browne. :waving: Do I understand this right, a weather man on plowsite? Is his dog named storm?? My dog's name is aussie & her picture is coming soon to plowsite. pumpkin:


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Boast Enterpris said:


> Welcome scott browne. :waving: Do I understand this right, a weather man on plowsite? Is his dog named storm?? My dog's name is aussie & her picture is coming soon to plowsite. pumpkin:


I am not so sure that this is the real Scott Brown from WTOL, I sent a e-mail to his personal e-mail address to see if it is really him

Nate~


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Big Nate's Plowing said:


> I am not so sure that this is the real Scott Brown from WTOL, I sent a e-mail to his personal e-mail address to see if it is really him
> 
> Nate~


I doubt any professional would be posting like this guy has been.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Have I been had again?? :yow!: What is the deal?? Did we have this problem last year??


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Boast Enterpris said:


> Did we have this problem last year??


Oh, yes. Every year from now till about February.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Mick said:


> Oh, yes. Every year from now till about February.


yup, we put up with the bullschitt drivel from about thanksgiving til mid season

overall they are just a bunch of:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I plow a bar for free  whenever I go in (not while I am plowing). I know the owner really well. In the end he totally makes out. I might go in there two or three times a month. But when I do go in I tend to get a bit schnockered.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Plow Meister, you need help plowing that bar?


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*neck slapping*

Someone slap me in the neck already, preferably a fat guy,


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

Why would someone slap someone in the neck at a bar?


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

scott browne said:


> Why would someone slap someone in the neck at a bar?


HMMM,to start a bar fight???


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

Plow Meister said:


> I plow a bar for free  whenever I go in (not while I am plowing). I know the owner really well. In the end he totally makes out. I might go in there two or three times a month. But when I do go in I tend to get a bit schnockered.


Funny you say that,My Aunt is an exterminator for a bar and the guy makes out like a bandit because she does the work and kills off the cockroaches then goes up to payed and ends up drinking most of her pay away..


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

All this people here in westrn/upstate NY plow for dirt cheap and customers go with them, i got couple call for prices, i told them price than they said that they have ten dollars cheaper, than why u call me for, Try to run legite bussness here,


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

it is the same in the futurecasting business. you absolutely, unequivically DRILL a futurecast, then the next guy takes credit.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Scott - whats a futurecast? A more accurate forecast?


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

at least I'm not the only one that has plowed for......well getting plowed


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

It is just what we call weather forecasts here in toledo. We are accurate down to the 5 mile radius. We drill em most of the time. Most people tell me "scotty you phuckin drilled it" after most storms. I use a pleathora of technology. What was up with the violence thing on this site anyaways?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

There's a guy here that uses a pig's spleen to forecast weather and is more accurate than ANY forecaster, meteorologist, or gov't fascist any day of the week. He predicted a storm last year 2 months in advance to the day and got it right.


----------



## fisher42 (Aug 11, 2004)

*snow plowing violence*

as far as violence goes, i have a true, but unpleasant story. a friend of mine was plowing for a small business owner's store and the guy was giving him trouble about where the snow was being stacked. my friend got mad, jumped out of his truck and jail-raped the guy on the sidewalk behind the building. guy never gave him trouble again.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying: 
That sounds like a good idea!!


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

instead of doggy style, it was plowy style
LMFFAO !!


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

*MY SIGNATURE SAYS ENOUGH!!   *


----------



## fisher42 (Aug 11, 2004)

i'm sure it wasn't pretty


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

Great signature and nice fleet of 2 trucks. Watch out ODOT.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

scott browne said:


> Great signature and nice fleet of 2 trucks. Watch out ODOT.


I'm sure Boast will have something good to say about that one.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

scott browne said:


> Great signature and nice fleet of 2 trucks. Watch out ODOT.


I don't have a lot to say to this guy. He left out the arctic cat & I live in Missouri. We don't have ODOT here, it is MODOT! Who would want to plow state roads in my area anyway??? My fleet of 2 trucks & 1 ATV makes a great deal of revenue for me. Like I said who wants to compete with state plows anyway. Scott keep an eye on storm, I hear there is a bad case of parvo going around.  BOAST


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I told you so.  
My fleet of 1 truck makes me plenty of money.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Why is that doofus still here? Don't we have moderaters on board.

Fom the guidelines and rules; 8. You are not permitted to pass off as one’s own, or solicit for the exchange, sale, or purchase of content that infringes anyone else’s intellectual property rights, including but not limited to any copyright, trademark, rights of publicity, rights of privacy, or other proprietary rights.

________________

I'm "someone else". I plow snow and I have a dog named Flake.

  ...How an idolater feels when he wakes up and doesn't know whether to be manic or depressive that day.


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

Can't we all just get along? Boss, you had better be nice or I will tell your old lady to slap you in the ears. Hoping someone might do it to me so I can get some sleep, 4 month baby plower is keeping us up at nights. Jeeze cant wait to go plowing. payup


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I am being nice.  This guy is just being an idiot.  Don't tell my old lady slap me, she would like it too much.


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

there is no room for violence, or any type of such .. ie slapping. Sorry i left out the artic cat and atv... and modot


----------



## rclay11541 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Bang!*

Let me tell you somethin. Dont let anybody push you around no matter who he is or who is family is. Carry a stick on your seat if ur scared or somthin.

I think if someone tried that in Jersey they would not be commin home again.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Some dink came up to my uncle who does snowplowing and punched him and knocked him on the ground.

My uncle now carrys a baseball bat in his truck at all times.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

bolensdriver said:


> Some dink came up to my uncle who does snowplowing and punched him and knocked him on the ground.
> 
> My uncle now carrys a baseball bat in his truck at all times.


I carry more than that in my truck at all times of the year


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

PlowboyBlake said:


> I carry more than that in my truck at all times of the year


He's a big guy. He could kill someone with a baseball bat just as easy as a gun. =))

Have you ever had to use your weapon?


----------



## mikekinney (Jan 3, 2004)

*violence*

Hey all, just give them one good fart, they will all go away.If NOT LET'S KICK SOME OF THAT BOOTY.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Scott,
Thats ok, I understand that you suffer from, what is it, O yea BI-Polar. Scott what do you think the weather situation is for you here on plowsite?? I predict a rough & bumpy cold one for you!! BOAST


----------



## mikekinney (Jan 3, 2004)

*sunny*

A sunny future, how about you.


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

I predict that this guy looks like grover from :bluebounc sesame street.

And this guy is shooting a guy on his birthday   

This guy has cataracts


----------



## mikekinney (Jan 3, 2004)

*why*

Hey why wait shoot him now.If you know what i mean.Killer


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

scott browne said:


> I predict that this guy looks like grover from :bluebounc sesame street.
> 
> And this guy is shooting a guy on his birthday
> 
> This guy has cataracts


Whats the point of explaining all of the "faces" or "smilies" to us, we have seen them before. Post seriously or don't post PLEASE!!! IF some one asks you something answer it directly or don't answer at all, nobody cares which just don't answer with Bull Sh#t. If you are here to discuss snow, snow plowing and a little bit of weather info pertaining to the 2 GREAT, WELCOME. Otherwise do us all a favor and leave. Just don't talk around everything, live and learn, your not making anyone happy by critizing the size of their fleet(s) because you can't come up with a defense for being a liar. I know you don't have any truck(s) or plow(s), have you ever even plowed before?

We welcome all people even remotely interested in snow/plows or plowing but try and be nice and curtious to people, and most importantly don't start attacking people in your 6 th post. Iam not perfect, i have done plenty of "not so nice" things here on plowsite but i try to apologize to people when i am wrong and move on and continue to have a good online friendship. I hope you either fix the situation you are in now and become a normal member or get out of here. Thats about the best i can say it, i hope you understand what iam saying.


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

Man you sure are :yow!: up !!

You should be more  

You need  

I make money futurecasting - it makes me lots of payup


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't worry CJA, he'll be gone soon enough.


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

I don't really think anyone wants to stop, they just wanna see how far we would all go. And to see how much they can get us going. Cause they're all jealous of the money we make and are surprised and amazed with the amount we spend on all the equipment so they wanna be as close to us as possible. to be like us.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

scott browne said:


> Man you sure are :yow!: up !!
> 
> You should be more
> 
> ...


Thats what i mean, some people just don't understand, i try to give some pointers and invite you to join in on, and contribute to our discussions here by doing the right thing and you still have to say i need help. I need no help, i just want to try to maintain a good atmosphere here, i will be the first to tell you that i have contibuted to making a bad atmosphere here before but i try to make up for my mistakes. You just don't understand and you are going to persistantly be a pain in everyones ass here on plowsite. Whatever, there is nothing i can do to convince you. It must be the bipolar again, why don't you go bother some people on weather websites, leave us alone please.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Come on Shannon, you can do better than that.  
Good response though. :waving:


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

Boss, u r right, but i am not gonna stoop to that level.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

*a little help please...*

I'm looking for the ignore and annihilate buttons. Preferably the later. If this forum doesn't have them, can they be added?


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

At least not yet might have to soon though.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

We get a couple like this every year. I wonder if this is a reincarnation.

How high can you pile snow? About 9', maybe ?


----------



## mikekinney (Jan 3, 2004)

*violence*

Sorry about that, Clint Eastmen was my first thought when the topic of violence came up.But i am sure it as happen.


----------



## mikekinney (Jan 3, 2004)

*has*

that should be has happen


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

How high can you pile snow? My fisher 9'6 V stacks to about 10 feet. It makes me enough money to live in about a 3000 sqaure foot house on 5 acres..but i am jealous... 
This guy is a pumpkin pumpkin:


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

scott browne said:


> How high can you pile snow? My fisher price weebles 9'6 V stacks to about 10 toy wood blocks high. It makes me enough money to live in about a 3000 sqaure inch imaginary tree house in my bedroom where my parents keep me locked up..but i am jealous...
> This guy is a pumpkin pumpkin:


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Streetsurfin' That was good! i'm still laughing as I type.


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

you live in a tree house - wow that must be very cost effective - as much so as owning one truck and a plow like most of you jokers


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You are a perfect example why first cousins are not allowed to marry!


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

scott browne said:


> How high can you pile snow? My fisher 9'6 V stacks to about 10 feet. It makes me enough money to live in about a 3000 sqaure foot house on 5 acres..but i am jealous...
> This guy is a pumpkin pumpkin:


5 acres? That really isn't that much. Our smallest paddock is about 6 acres. I see why you need to stack snow so high though, just to make room for your kids to play.

But really, all your lying aside, I think the street lights just came on, shouldn't you run off to bed now? You don't want to upset your mom.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

You guys need to quit eggin this jerkoff on.


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah !!! That darn jergoff.. i mean hey!!! watch it !!

Free eggs plus alberta clipper = money and free breakfast

This guy has a funny hat  

this guy doesnt know why the guy above has a funny hat  

This is the guy THE BOSS uses to shoot lowballers


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

This guy for whatever reason thinks all plowers are loosers and is here just to get our attention, by saying stupid things, so far (thanks in part to me) he has done what he wanted to do, remebmer he is just like a little kid, he gets no attention in real life so he has to try to make up for that by bothering people on a site like this. 

Heres what i think we should all try and do: don't respond to this thread again, and he WILL go away, if he starts spilling into other discussions and causing problems, we will all work to get him out of here.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For those who don't know, there was an obnoxious guy on here a while back with the screen name "9' PILES". I think most of his posts actually got deleted. 

I just wanted to see if anybody caught the reference.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

How about all of you quit acting immature.

Let's act like adults before some pre-teens mistake this place for children chat.


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

Seriously, I had a western uni mount that just wouldnt stack like my fisher - why the hate

thhis guy sat in gas then smoked :yow!:


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Your partially right cja1987 but this "guy" doesn't really think all plowers are losers. My guess is that he's just a kid having some fun teasing the adults. He's probably somewhere between 9 and 13 years old, has no friends, get's teased a lot at school, and may actually be very bright. I kind of feel sorry for him. It must be terrible to be so lonely that you have to get attention from an audience of strangers. Your right about ignoring him. Hopefully he'll either go away or start making an effort to develop some social skills. I hope he takes the latter direction.


----------



## usabestsnoplowr (Nov 6, 2004)

cant go back


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mick, I would have caught it if I had been paying attention to this thread. lol

Most of you people need to just let it go and not reply to idiots like this, then they will go away. You are playing righ tinto their hands, doing exactly what they want you to do. Don't get upset or angry just move on to somebody that has a worthwhile question.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Sadly, this is the most popular thread on the Elements to Business forum - in # of replies. Most popular for # of views was the one that got shut down about "Snow Management".


----------



## usabestsnoplowr (Nov 6, 2004)

Guys sorry I gave it a click could not get out of it, dont want to support a dumb thread.


----------



## POWER WAGON (Nov 5, 2004)

oooooooops


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

POWER WAGON said:


> Try driving tow truck for a living. Getting up at 2:30am to put gas in some punk-kids car. And then have your boss ***** when you tell them you want an hours pay,or at least overtime pay. Then they tell you to be in by 6:00am or they will dock you an hour if you are 5-minutes late!!!!!


my dad used to do that, and i would go with him. your right about some stupid reasons to be out there to. i dont ever remember him getting a hard time about the time he put in though (course i was young). 
you still wouldn't find me out there plowing for that kind of money (if you can call it that) though.


----------



## POWER WAGON (Nov 5, 2004)

where im at that is about the best pay I could find. Without driving to NYC and pretend to be something I'm not. Times are changing. 1 acre lots are going for 40,000-60,000$ compared to 5 years ago when it was 5,000--15,000$.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i live in the sticks and get alot of snow and there is still no way i would work for that. if you have to you have to. but i wouldn't.


----------

